# You know you are a speedcuber when...



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 2, 2012)

How to know if you have been cubing too much?
When you want to turn your ginger cat over to one side, expecting a green centerpiece. 

Yes that did happen a week or so ago 

Also.. just today: you know you are a speedcuber when you have a jar of body cream open, and you close it using that double finger layer turning trick hahahah.


Anyone else have things they do that are non cubing, but still have the cubing mantra going on at the time?


----------



## applemobile (Jul 2, 2012)

You know you are a speedcuber when you repetitively solve your rubiks cube whilst timing.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when you need a cube within 10 feet of you, or else you start to have your fingers fidget.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 2, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> How to know if you have been cubing too much?
> When you want to turn your ginger cat over to one side, expecting a green centerpiece.
> 
> Yes that did happen a week or so ago
> ...



you know you're a speedcuber when you practice OH at work while cooking, and you drop your Zhanchi in a deep fat fryer.

true story


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 2, 2012)

You know you are a "young" speedcuber when you do not know* you know you are a speedcuber when...*


----------



## MostEd (Jul 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> You know you are a "young" speedcuber when you do not know* you know you are a speedcuber when...*



...you have a cube right infront of you when you read this.
I did have a cube infront of me  
http://cs319320.userapi.com/v319320706/357/7HFSU-CAYaY.jpg


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 2, 2012)

*giggle*

You think that is bad..

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8707/deskyd.jpg


----------



## Endgame (Jul 2, 2012)

... when you're learning PLL algorithms when you should be studying for your exams, lol.


----------



## Jaycee (Jul 2, 2012)

You know you are a speedcuber when you want to know how you know you are a speedcuber.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

... there is no longer such a thing as waiting in line feeling bored.
... you cube first thing in the morning and last thing before lights out. And then...
... you practice your PLLs after you turn the lights off.
... you practice OH while brushing your teeth.
... the phone is ringing and you have to finish the current solve before answering. Sometimes the answering machine comes on. Sometimes the phone stops ringing.
... you cube in the delivery room while going through labour. (Well, that was me and I'd like to know if anyone else has done this.)

Sorry that none of these are non-cubing things as mentioned in the first post, but...
You know you are a speedcuber when there are not many non-cubing moments.


----------



## Raiz (Jul 2, 2012)

you know your a speed cuber when you cube on your date.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

Raiz said:


> Wait, so while you where giving birth you where cubing!? And you know your a speed cuber when you cube on your date.



Yes. I cubed during my contractions... until it hurt so much I couldn't cube anymore. Yes, it did get there. I didn't have any pain meds.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 2, 2012)

I thought I was an addict. But luckily I am not as bad as some of you guys.. LOL.. What does OH mean btw?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 2, 2012)

One handed. 

And no matter deviation from the first post hehe. As long as we have fun, that is what matters


----------



## Raiz (Jul 2, 2012)

you know your a speedcuber when you dream about solving cubes. Happen to anyone?


----------



## MostEd (Jul 2, 2012)

you know you're a speedcuber then you do this:
http://cs319320.userapi.com/v319320706/373/EnpU18Au3-M.jpg


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 2, 2012)

Raiz said:


> you know your a speedcuber when you dream about solving cubes. Happen to anyone?



Yes.


----------



## Raiz (Jul 2, 2012)

Not gonna lie thats true dedication. lol.


----------



## MostEd (Jul 2, 2012)

Raiz said:


> you know your a speedcuber when you dream about solving cubes. Happen to anyone?


 yeah, last nigh, i dreamed i got a sub 1:40 5x5 solve, once i woke up it didn't happen


----------



## KingTim96 (Jul 2, 2012)

lol you know you're a speedcuber when, upon leaving to bed with the lights off, you trip on your stickerless zhanchi and sprain your foot. hahaha


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 2, 2012)

Raiz said:


> you know your a speedcuber when you dream about solving cubes. Happen to anyone?



Yes... I had one of those which doesn't really make sense but I'll share... So theres this bridge which is made of very spaced out meshed wire sorta stuff and for some reason there was this pirate with a parrot and the parrot cage... I had a explosion and only a centre cap fell off when I was cubing on the bridge. To be safe on my way back I put the other pieces in the cage... Does this have some deep meaning or something I wonder.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jul 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> You know you are a "young" speedcuber when you do not know* you know you are a speedcuber when...*



Was going to post exactly this


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 2, 2012)

KingTim96 said:


> lol you know you're a speedcuber when, upon leaving to bed with the lights off, you trip on your stickerless zhanchi and sprain your foot. hahaha



And then you get sick time from work and you can cube even more MUAHAHAHAH

(after you get your zhanchi back together that is)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh wow.. you have names for your cubes is in that overview.

Anyone named their cubes yet? I know I am weird, my car has a name, but my cubes?? lol


----------



## mDiPalma (Jul 2, 2012)

i refer to each cube as Ruby


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 2, 2012)

You know you are a speedcuber when you hear the word algorithm and you instantly think about cubes.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Raiz said:


> you know your a speedcuber when you dream about solving cubes. Happen to anyone?



Yep. I had a dream that faz got an 11.50 4x4 solve. It was quite a dream xD


----------



## hcfong (Jul 2, 2012)

You know when you're a speedcuber when:


- You've set Speedsolving.com as your default startpage on you browser
- You plan your holidays around speedcubing competitions
- You think RUR'U' is sexy

-


----------



## cubernya (Jul 2, 2012)

hcfong said:


> - You think RUR'U' is sexy



It's called the sexy move for a reason


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> It's called the sexy move for a reason



RURUR'U'?

RUR'U' and I know it.


----------



## NoHacer (Jul 2, 2012)

Or when you practice OH and drop your cube down a flight of stairs.... I now have a DIY ZhanChi


----------



## tasguitar7 (Jul 2, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> RUR'U' and I know it.


New favorite sentence on SS.

You know you're a speedcuber when you have $100 of cubes sitting in your amazon cart at any given time.
I just bought a shengshou 2x2-7x7 (a little short of $100)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

tasguitar7 said:


> New favorite sentence on SS.
> 
> You know you're a speedcuber when you have $100 of cubes sitting in your amazon cart at any given time.
> I just bought a shengshou 2x2-7x7 (a little short of $100)



Nat and I have a whole song about it.

Girl look at that Guhong,
Girl look at that Guhong,
Girl look at that Guhong,
iCubemart!

Or something like that.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 2, 2012)

My favorites were: 

R2D2 doesn't make you think of Star Wars anymore.

[removed: only funny to disgusting people like me ]

You help a friend clean out her locker and see 1 cube and the first thing you think of is "holy crap where'd all the others go?!?


----------



## Aero (Jul 2, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Nat and I have a whole song about it.
> 
> Girl look at that Guhong,
> Girl look at that Guhong,
> ...


you are a genius


----------



## CubeRoots (Jul 2, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Nat and I have a whole song about it.
> 
> Girl look at that Guhong,
> Girl look at that Guhong,
> ...



pleaaaase comment with the full thing


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 2, 2012)

Lost the chat where it was from, but it went something like this:

When I walk on by, girls be looking like,
"Dang, he fly"
I flick to the beat,
Half a second H-Perm is pretty neat, yeah.

This is how I roll, Guhong, Zhanchi, all the others are old.
Or go bold with the Lingyun II,
Don't have one? Well you're pretty screwed.

(chorus)

When I'm out of my house, 
this is what I see.
Non-cubers start drooling and they're staring at me,

I've got cubes in my hands, and I ain't afraid to solve it(solve it, solve it)

RUR'U' and I know it.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 3, 2012)

i OH under my desk at school xD


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> It's called the sexy move for a reason



Actually, I'm interested to know when RUR'U' was first referred to as the "sexy move". Anyone know the first instance?


----------



## Mikel (Jul 3, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> Lost the chat where it was from, but it went something like this:
> 
> When I walk on by, girls be looking like,
> "Dang, he fly"
> ...



That is clever and hilarious!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 3, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> Actually, I'm interested to know when RUR'U' was first referred to as the "sexy move". Anyone know the first instance?



Wiki entry

I'm pretty sure Arnaud was using the term as early as the US Open in 2007; I don't know if he actually created the term or got it from someone else, but he was certainly the first person I heard use it.


----------



## iCube4fun (Jul 3, 2012)

"Also.. just today: you know you are a speedcuber when you have a jar of body cream open, and you close it using that double finger layer turning trick hahahah."



lol i instead closed a bottle of water doing that


----------



## insane569 (Jul 3, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when you remember every person on SpeedSolvings fastest time.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 3, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when you want to be Feliks.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 3, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> You know you're a speedcuber when you want to *beat* Feliks.


More like this I think.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 4, 2012)

You know you are a speedcuber when you are doing an untimed solve and when you finish you automatically slap whatever is in front of you.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 4, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you are doing an untimed solve and when you finish you automatically slap whatever is in front of you.


Oh man.. mind image, heavily:

"No mr. police officer sir, I was not beating my wife intentionally, I just had a really great solve and forgot I was at home in bed with the wife on top of me"

(lesson: do not cube while being intimate with the missus)


----------



## Joël (Jul 5, 2012)

I am going to quote a famous cuber here:

"You know you cube too much if.. you had at least three occurences where you had to remove a piece from the dirty toilet water".

Bonus points if you know who said this .


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 6, 2012)

Kattenvriendin said:


> *giggle*
> 
> You think that is bad..
> 
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/8707/deskyd.jpg



You think that's bad? I took this as I was reading this thread lol
http://t.co/iU6gCTUp


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> You think that's bad? I took this as I was reading this thread lol
> http://t.co/iU6gCTUp



I was just thinking about something like that today. But I wonder how bad it is for your cube and does the lube get washed out?


----------



## Pokerizer (Jul 7, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> I was just thinking about something like that today. But I wonder how bad it is for your cube and does the lube get washed out?



I haven't done it in the tub, I was in the toilet lmao


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 7, 2012)

Pokerizer said:


> I haven't done it in the tub, I was in the toilet lmao



Well then that's nothing new... I always cube on the toilet lol... I was wondering about bath or shower... same for underwater solves and the like.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 8, 2012)

I doubt it is bad. Just make sure to disassemble the cube, including the core, and letting it dry completely before putting it back together.

However if material is used that does not rust, I don't think you even need to do that. Thorough dry (maybe take a piece out for faster drying) and (when bath) maybe a relube.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 7, 2012)

You know you've been speed cubing too much when you clean up your bedroom so that when your ShengShou 5x5x5 spits pieces you don't have to hunt around through mounds of trash for them.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 7, 2012)

CarlBrannen said:


> You know you've been speed cubing too much when you clean up your bedroom so that when your ShengShou 5x5x5 spits pieces you don't have to hunt around through mounds of trash for them.



lol... what a great reason to clean up your room!

You know you are a speedcuber when you have a cube in hand while watching the Olympics. (Anyone done this? Don't be shy and just admit it heehee.)


----------



## CarlBrannen (Aug 7, 2012)

Next on my list is cleaning bathroom floor. It's easy to find the cubies in my bathroom but the lubrication tends to pick up dust bunnies.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2012)

You know your a speedcuber when you have one puzzle in public at all times

You know your a speedcuber when you make every art project include a Rubik's cube in it in some way




sneaklyfox said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you have a cube in hand while watching the Olympics. (Anyone done this? Don't be shy and just admit it heehee.)


----------



## Zookiedoken (Aug 11, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when you compete with another cuber at your own wedding


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 11, 2012)

You know your a speedcuber when you want to solve a friends cube for them or ones that don't belong to you.

You know your a speedcuber when you want to keep your friends ultra rare cool looking puzzle so you can learn more about it and lube it.


----------



## istanful (Aug 11, 2012)

I dreamt WCA was removed because of speedcubes were not allowed anymore


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 12, 2012)

You know your a speedcuber when you want twistypuzzles the most for your birthday/Christmas.


----------



## Aston (Aug 12, 2012)

I always want a cube near me just incase I want to do a quick T-perm.


----------



## Shapira (Aug 12, 2012)

You know you are a BLD cuber when you have memorized all your friends phone numbers using your memo system


----------



## asianjoechoo99 (Aug 13, 2012)

i cringe when i see vaseline and wd-40


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 13, 2012)

You know your a Speedcuber when you are trying to find stuff to add tho this http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?4297-Rubik-s-Cube-sightings-in-media


----------



## danerulz (Aug 13, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when a baby chews 2 of your stickers and u strangle it after that. True story.


----------



## xfcane (Aug 14, 2012)

you know you are a speed cuber when you know that 3 people need to switch places on any table and you refer to them as 'you, interchange with her, and insert him there, and undo interchange' lol.
IMMA HATE COMMS UNTIL I GET THEM lol


----------



## BPM (Aug 14, 2012)

You know you're speedcuber when you think a perm ISN'T for hair.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 14, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when people complain on the bus and you just stick your headphones in and continue, slow solving.


----------



## Pokerizer (Aug 14, 2012)

You know your a speed cuber when your realize you forgot your cube at home and get to work a half hour late because you had to run back and get it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 16, 2012)

You know your a speedcuber when you are timing your solves when your watching a YouTube video.
I don't mean video that just have music I mean videos like Crazybadcubers videos or RedKB.

You know your a speedcuber when you want to buy a new puzzle on the day that there available to buy.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Aug 25, 2012)

danerulz said:


> You know you're a speedcuber when a baby chews 2 of your stickers and u strangle it after that. True story.



i know what you mean! My baby sister chewed my *favorite/best cube *so much, and my mom let her, I had to resticker the entire cube!
i was *not *happy


----------



## incubeus (Aug 26, 2012)

You know you're a speedcuber when you actually tell friends, "Sorry, I can't hangout, I've almost got 2-look Oll down."


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 26, 2012)

You know you are a speedcuber when you cube while being tattooed at the tattoo shop.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 27, 2012)

MarcelP said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you cube while being tattooed at the tattoo shop.



Even better if it is a tattoo of a cube!


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 25, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you have a cube sitting on your desk while using the computer. (I _always_ do this, but it's mostly because my computer hangs so often that I need something to do while waiting for it to reboot. Oh, and also to try out new algs as soon as I find them online  .)


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 25, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you keep a cube by every seat in every room (including the bath).


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Jun 25, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you type a word incorrectly while typing very fast and blame it on the bad corner cutting of the keyboard


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 25, 2013)

You know you're a speed cuber when

You get new jeans and picked them just because of the huge pockets to hold your cubes
Your index finger nails grow in at an angle from flicking a cube so much.
You have a locking case to hold your cubes.
Someone says "Soon" and you think "Sune"
You have algorithms cheat sheets everywhere
You cube while fishing
You only check the mail when you know one of your cubes is going to arrive


----------



## kcl (Jun 25, 2013)

^^^^^Last one applies to any sort of thing I may have ordered haha yoyos or cubes or cards especially.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 25, 2013)

https://sites.google.com/site/rubikscubeandmore/home/20-cubemandments

You have all of these memorized.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 27, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> You only check the mail when you know one of your cubes is going to arrive


Best one ever


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 27, 2013)

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you see a license plate and think "FL DR" or "Oh no! Buffer"


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber's friend when you walk into his room and say "Wow, you have so many cubes!"
You know you're a speedcuber when you walk into your room and say "Wow, I don't have enough cubes!"


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> You know you're a speedcuber's friend when you walk into his room and say "Wow, you have so many cubes!"
> You know you're a speedcuber when you walk into your room and say "Wow, I don't have enough cubes!"



hehe good one


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you melt down your Rubik brand puzzles.
...when you get your cube taken away for solving during class...and you pull out another one. Four times in a row.
...when you take an exam with a Dayan in your left hand and a pencil in your right.
...when you take a cube to the movies, sporting events, and parties.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> ...when you get your cube taken away for solving during class...and you pull out another one. Four times in a row.


Wouldn't your teacher figure to ask you turn out your pockets/bag?



MaikeruKonare said:


> ...when you take an exam with a Dayan in your left hand and a pencil in your right.


Do they allow this? Wouldn't the noise disturb other people?



MaikeruKonare said:


> ...when you take a cube to the movies, sporting events, and parties.


Can you actually cube in a movie theatre in the dark? Or do you just practice algs in the dark? And what do you do if your cube pops or explodes?


----------



## cxinlee (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you try to solve a Rubik's cube or it's variants as fast as you can.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 28, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you *melt down your Rubik brand puzzles.*
> ...when you get your cube taken away for solving during class...and you pull out another one. Four times in a row.
> ...when you take an exam with a Dayan in your left hand and a pencil in your right.
> ...when you take a cube to the movies, sporting events, and parties.


You did that? I'm just keeping them so I can say I have lots of cubes XD


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 28, 2013)

I just mod the heck out of Rubik's brands. With a half-decently factory tensioned one, some sandpaper, some plank-thingies (for loosening the springs), and some CRC, they can be actually pretty good cubes.


----------



## Bh13 (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when:
You Skype with a friend just so you can teach him how to cube.
You teach your brother how to solve a cube just so you can do factory solves with someone.
You see R+ld+E= and you see cubing notation, not "ride"
You think of Cubing all the time.
You buy a mini DaYan just so you can always have a cube with you.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you buy a cube simply because you don't have that particular model yet.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when, all of a sudden, there are half a dozen or more people in your school that can solve a Rubiks Cube.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you find yourself on a speedcubers' forum writing about silly things that only speedcubers do.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jun 28, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you are typing something along these lines.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jun 29, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you spend 4 hours at midnight looking up RedKB and CBC videos


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 29, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you have more social life on speedsolving.com than in real life.


----------



## googlebleh (Jun 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Can you actually cube in a movie theatre in the dark? Or do you just practice algs in the dark? And what do you do if your cube pops or explodes?



I hate this too. I want glow-in-the-dark stickers 
As for cube-popping, my Guhong v2 never pops


----------



## kcl (Jun 29, 2013)

Well my parents dragged me to see Lincoln a while back. It was so boring so I did LL stuff. I would do PLLs and try to figure out the proper AUF and perm to do after doing like 7 random PLLs haha


----------



## KongShou (Jun 30, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you cut your thumb and the first thing that come into your mind is the fact that you can't cube properly anymore. Sigh


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 30, 2013)

KongShou said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you cut your thumb and the first thing that come into your mind is the fact that you can't cube properly anymore. Sigh



Or more importantly your right index finger the most used finger.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 30, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Or more importantly your right index finger the most used finger.



Nah I use my thumb more


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 30, 2013)

KongShou said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you cut your thumb and the first thing that come into your mind is the fact that you can't cube properly anymore. Sigh



I saw a certain cuber slicing his thumb at a competition. Weird stuff.
Also you know you're a cuber when if you slice your finger while modding and finish the mod, and cube, with the finger still bleeding. My blood has learnt to clot fast...


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Jun 30, 2013)

KongShou said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you cut your thumb and the first thing that come into your mind is the fact that you can't cube properly anymore. Sigh



Or when you dislocate a finger. That stops you from cubing full stop. (Unless you are good at OH unlike me)

One time I dislocated my left pinky and I was so relived because I'd still be able to cube. But then I sat down to play guitar.(I was furious)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 1, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I saw a certain cuber slicing his thumb at a competition. Weird stuff.
> Also you know you're a cuber when if you slice your finger while modding and finish the mod, and cube, with the finger still bleeding. My blood has learnt to clot fast...



That reminded me of a guy I saw at A comp and his name was Sammy and both of his hands are deformed so he only has 2 fingers on both hands and hes sub 20 on the 3x3.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 1, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when all your visitors ask you why you've got so many cubes! (This kinda happened to me a few days ago.)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 1, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you constantly switch between speedsolving.com, the puzzle shop site you ordered cubes from, check your tracking number every hour, and watch all the videos about the cube(s) you've ordered thinking that this will make your cubes arrive any sooner.

In other words, you know you are a speedcuber when the time between when you hear about an awesome new cube and when it's in your hands is pure agony.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 1, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you constantly switch between speedsolving.com, the puzzle shop site you ordered cubes from, check your tracking number every hour, and watch all the videos about the cube(s) you've ordered thinking that this will make your cubes arrive any sooner.
> 
> In other words, you know you are a speedcuber when the time between when you hear about an awesome new cube and when it's in your hands is pure agony.



I felt that agony waiting for my pre-ordered Fangshi Shuang Ren to arrive.

You know you are a speedcuber who is best friends with another speedcuber when he 'borrows' your puzzles, and ends up owning it for a longer period of time than you have.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 2, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you constantly switch between speedsolving.com, the puzzle shop site you ordered cubes from, check your tracking number every hour, and watch all the videos about the cube(s) you've ordered thinking that this will make your cubes arrive any sooner.
> 
> In other words, you know you are a speedcuber when the time between when you hear about an awesome new cube and when it's in your hands is pure agony.


Watched 10 or so reviews on the SS 4x4 v5 and V cube 4.... Still waiting for my cubes to arrive... So painful to see people enjoy those cubes...


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 3, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you think that Jessica Fletcher from Murder, She Wrote is called Jessica Fridrich! (No, that didn't happen to me, but I thought it was quite funny anyway!)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> You know you're a speedcuber when you think that Jessica Fletcher from Murder, She Wrote is called Jessica Fridrich! (No, that didn't happen to me, but I thought it was quite funny anyway!)



Did that actually happen to anybody?


----------



## weirdesky (Jul 3, 2013)

You cube until you bruise your finger tips, it hurts to bend your index fingers (and right ring finger), and then continue.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Did that actually happen to anybody?


No. Are we not allowed to post made-up reasons?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

When you start solving a puzzle by experimenting on the solution.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> No. Are we not allowed to post made-up reasons?



Sure you're allowed to do that. I'm just asking because if it actually did happen to someone that would be stupid and if that didn't happen to anybody, the joke is not at all funny to me. I guess I don't have the same sense of humour as you...


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

weirdesky said:


> You cube until you bruise your finger tips, it hurts to bend your index fingers (and right ring finger), and then continue.


 You Beat me to it! Q ~ Q


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't say that I'm a Speedcuber.

But I do love to learn 1 Algo in the toilet and takes > 30 minutes hahahahhhhhhhhhhh and after that I can get faster on my table ahahahahaha.
and my family is NOT happy if I do that in the toilet because we only have 1 toilet but I can take some break and then I will continue again haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

Sorry I'm weird


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 10, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you meet a friend's friend for the first time and they immediately start asking you about the competition you went to and other cubing-related things.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 10, 2013)

you know your an speedcuber if you can solve a rubix cube and you try to get faster


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 10, 2013)

... your official OH results bug you because you have multiple avgs5 that are better than your single.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 10, 2013)

.... You see "Black OPs" and think of original plastic Zhanchis


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> .... You see "Black OPs" and think of original plastic Zhanchis



How? This take skill.

I think of crappy multiplayer and awesome zombies which I have wasted many hours of my life on. Lets just not comment about the campaign.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 10, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> No. Are we not allowed to post made-up reasons?



When you look at the last of us and see the letter o in there and think of oll.


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 10, 2013)

KongShou said:


> How? This take skill.
> 
> I think of crappy multiplayer and awesome zombies which I have wasted many hours of my life on. Lets just not comment about the campaign.



Multiplayer is good if you don't suck. I still think waw zombies was best.

One knows that one is a speedcuber when one wants to inflict harm to all non cubers.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 16, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you're cubing, take a glance at the clock, and suddenly realize it's midnight, and you've been cubing for hours on end, but you don't even feel tired. That pretty much sums my life up right now.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 16, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you spend all day cubing because you're bored (that's what I do).

You know you're a speedcuber when you're disturbed by a number plate saying "BLL", because the B doesn't sound right and should be a P.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 16, 2013)

Your official OH single is 4 sec slower than your ao1000 at home
you cube until your wrists/fingers hurt every day
you OH while eating meals


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Your official OH single is 4 sec slower than your ao1000 at home
> you cube until your wrists/fingers hurt every day
> you OH while eating meals



I know that feel bro! Exactly the same with me too .


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 16, 2013)

You have alot of Rubik's cube apps on your phone.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Your official OH single is 4 sec slower than your ao1000 at home
> you cube until your wrists/fingers hurt every day
> you OH while eating meals



Lol. Then you do an ao100 after they hurt.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 16, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> Your official OH single is 4 sec slower than your ao1000 at home
> you cube until your wrists/fingers hurt every day
> you OH while eating meals



Girl I OH while taking exams, you have nothing on me!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

In my last comp I did just 2 1-minute OH solves, had just started OH the day before it. Now i'm sub-30. Wtf


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 17, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> In my last comp I did just 2 1-minute OH solves, had just started OH the day before it. Now i'm sub-30. Wtf



wrongthred


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> wrongthred



Forquat to kote previous postman


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 17, 2013)

...you're really annoyed when people talk about cubes instead of solving


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> ...you're really annoyed when people talk about cubes instead of solving



Exactly!

...jump up with excitement at the very mention of a Rubik's cube / when you see a cube on TV


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 18, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you overlook your mother solving a sudoku puzzle, you see a block which has three "edge" numbers filled in, and say "that should only have two in it. It doesn't look right!". BTW this actually happened the other day.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2013)

speedcuber50 said:


> You know you're a speedcuber when you overlook your mother solving a sudoku puzzle, you see a block which has three "edge" numbers filled in, and say "that should only have two in it. It doesn't look right!". BTW this actually happened the other day.



wot?

also noob just make a solver


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

One of the 3x3 sub-grids had a pattern on it looking like one of my favourite OLLs, but there were three "edges" filled in (i.e. yellow side up) instead of two.


----------



## rj (Aug 5, 2013)

You know The next wave of cubers is coming in when nobody knows http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 5, 2013)

You have a Rubik's cube logo sticker on allot of devices


----------



## BluShehn (Aug 8, 2013)

You know you're a speedcuber when you're cubing and you completely forget to do what someone JUST asked you to do.


----------



## slinky773 (Aug 10, 2013)

…you put the Rubik's Cube logo over the Swiss Army logo on your wallet.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 10, 2013)

Slinky did you read what I posted?


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Slinky did you read what I posted?


Does that wallet count as a device?


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Does that wallet count as a device?



Device or anything


----------



## SarahG (Sep 13, 2013)

You're burning through your stickers quicker than you're changing knickers!


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

SarahG said:


> You're burning through your stickers quicker than you're changing knickers!



So true.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 16, 2013)

...you solve cubes and try to get faster.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> ...you solve cubes and try to get faster.



That is one of the most common things a Speedcuber dose.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Sep 16, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you have just deleted 19 MB of .txt files with exactly 12 cube scrambles in them.

(Yes, seriously.)


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 16, 2013)

You know when your a Speedcuber when you Download lots of timers onto your iOS, Android, or computer device.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 16, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you think of cubes whenever you see the clock showing times like 4:41 or 5:55.


----------



## EternalE (Sep 20, 2013)

if the only way you can put your cubes away in school is if the teacher says she'll take it. 



Ahhh... Spanish. you are a pain.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Sep 20, 2013)

Lol. We were supposed to make an example of a quantitative measurement. I said 57 mm. Lol.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Sep 20, 2013)

EternalE said:


> if the only way you can put your cubes away in school is if the teacher says she'll take it.



You mean the only way you put your cube away is if the teacher already took away your other cubes and you're down to your last one.


----------



## kcl (Sep 20, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you think of cubes whenever you see the clock showing times like 4:41 or 5:55.



That's me..

I got a new phone recently. The serial number starts with F2L xD


----------



## EternalE (Sep 21, 2013)

she would take all at once, and I had a fangshi in that bunch.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Sep 24, 2013)

When you're in Algebra and when someone says "Oh well" you think think for a split second they said OLL.


----------



## kcl (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky0701 said:


> When you're in Algebra and when someone says "Oh well" you think think for a split second they said OLL.



Similar to this is trying to type lol on your phone and having it autocorrect to OLL..


----------



## rj (Oct 5, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Similar to this is trying to type lol on your phone and having it autocorrect to OLL..



I get that kind of thing so much...


----------



## TheNewbCuber (Oct 20, 2013)

I knew I was a speedcuber when my mom took my cubes away for using them too much. I never did get my rubiks brand back, two months ago..I'm gonna go ask her now


----------



## Bh13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Whenever I see R2-D2 I think of cubes instead of the droid on Star Wars. And I know I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## Aaron Shukert (Oct 21, 2013)

You know you're a speed-cuber when you throw your cube down to stop the timer, and break your monitor..


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 21, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Whenever I see R2-D2 I think of cubes instead of the droid on Star Wars. And I know I'm not the only one who does this.



Haha so true.


----------



## rj (Oct 21, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Haha so true.



Haha. My dad learned that a-perm and cracked up.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 2, 2013)

when I tell people (non-cubers) do they want to see OH, 2H or BLD like that and they look at me like da fu?


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 2, 2013)

CHJ said:


> when I tell people (non-cubers) do they want to see OH, 2H or BLD like that and they look at me like da fu?



Ikr? And when I explain what they mean, non-cubers are like...you have no life.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 5, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you are on speed solving forum during your college lectures. I am right now...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 5, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you are on speed solving forum during your college lectures. I am right now...



Yeah, I know... I'm as addicted to the forum as I am to cubes.


----------



## rj (Nov 5, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yeah, I know... I'm as addicted to the forum as I am to cubes.



Me too. Except I'm on the forum more than I cube.


----------



## kcl (Nov 6, 2013)

rj said:


> Me too. Except I'm on the forum more than I cube.



I'll "help you get faster".. Practice. A lot. Get off the forums. I was sub 25 before I even joined.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah I definitely cube waay more than I am on the forum though.


----------



## rj (Nov 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I'll "help you get faster".. Practice. A lot. Get off the forums. I was sub 25 before I even joined.



I was sub-40. My parents aren't letting me cube at all right now, so yeah....


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 7, 2013)

I know peeps have posted this before, but... You know your a speedcuber when your desk has permanent dents in it from slamming down your cubes after finishing a solve. I just noticed this today.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> I was sub-40. My parents aren't letting me cube at all right now, so yeah....


Why won't your parents let you cube? School?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 7, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> I know peeps have posted this before, but... You know your a speedcuber when your desk has permanent dents in it from slamming down your cubes after finishing a solve. I just noticed this today.



Good one. Maybe it's been posted but either I forgot or didn't read it.


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> Why won't your parents let you cube? School?



No, they think 3x3s are bad for me. Big cubes are fine.


----------



## kcl (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> No, they think 3x3s are bad for me. Big cubes are fine.



Stupidest thing I've ever heard. Tell them I said that. 3x3 is PART of solving big cubes.


----------



## rj (Nov 7, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Stupidest thing I've ever heard. Tell them I said that. 3x3 is PART of solving big cubes.



I did. They don't get it.


----------



## TDM (Nov 7, 2013)

rj said:


> I did. They don't get it.


How I explain it to non-cubers: scramble it like a 3x3, then:
"You put those pieces in the middle together *points to centres*
Then these ones *points to a few edges"
Then you just solve it like a 3x3"
Most people will understand that.


----------



## Bh13 (Nov 7, 2013)

@TDM
I had to read that a couple of times before I understood what you were saying. Lol so tired right now.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Nov 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> Most people will understand that.


Most people do NOT understand that. Either that or I have really stupid friends


----------



## rj (Nov 8, 2013)

TDM said:


> How I explain it to non-cubers: scramble it like a 3x3, then:
> "You put those pieces in the middle together *points to centres*
> Then these ones *points to a few edges"
> Then you just solve it like a 3x3"
> Most people will understand that.



They think it's a different experience somehow.


----------



## kcl (Nov 8, 2013)

rj said:


> They think it's a different experience somehow.



Yeah. You can improve on 3x3 much faster. Tell them 3x3 provides fundamental basics to get faster on big cubes. Ask them what they're smoking.


----------



## TDM (Nov 8, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> Most people do NOT understand that. Either that or I have really stupid friends


That could be to do with where I go to school.
Or maybe I can't tell the difference between them just saying they understand it and them actually understanding it...


----------



## sub20cuber (Nov 8, 2013)

you know you are a speedcuber when you have viewed/posted on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Nov 20, 2013)

BUMP REVIVE (Sorry for grave-digging)

When you threaten to kill someone with a Lunhui


----------



## kcl (Nov 21, 2013)

strakerak said:


> BUMP REVIVE (Sorry for grave-digging)
> 
> When you threaten to kill someone with a Lunhui



When you drop it on them because they think it's just a plastic puzzle


----------



## CubeSurfer (Nov 21, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you don't see the band name U2 the same as you used to. Hey that rhymed!


----------



## rj (Nov 25, 2013)

CubeSurfer said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you don't see the band name U2 the same as you used to. Hey that rhymed!



Lol. 
Or when R2 D2 reminds you of A-perms instead of star wars.


----------



## TDM (Nov 25, 2013)

rj said:


> Or when R2 D2 reminds you of A-perms instead of star wars.


None of the 7 A perms I use have R2 D2 in them. Also, I never remember the moves for most algs, just muscle memory. Except my Y perm, which is both. I remember it as take out back pair, F2, re-insert back pair, do D layer preserving orientation. The ending is really easy to remember because it's just R2' U' R2 U' R2'.


----------



## rj (Nov 26, 2013)

TDM said:


> None of the 7 A perms I use have R2 D2 in them. Also, I never remember the moves for most algs, just muscle memory. Except my Y perm, which is both. I remember it as take out back pair, F2, re-insert back pair, do D layer preserving orientation. The ending is really easy to remember because it's just R2' U' R2 U' R2'.



How does that relate to my post? I see you're back on the forums. Cool y-perm. I'm too lazy to learn that one


----------



## kcl (Nov 26, 2013)

rj said:


> How does that relate to my post? I see you're back on the forums. Cool y-perm. I'm too lazy to learn that one



Because R2 D2 doesn't make him think A perm because his don't use that..?


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Nov 26, 2013)

You know you are a speedcuber when you bought a 42mm ZhanChi so that you can cube wherever you are, for example if you are at a bar and there's a break in the hockey game you're watching


----------



## CubeSurfer (Jan 14, 2014)

Just had a moment today when my girlfriend said, "OMG PLL is on tonight!" I was confused why she knew what PLL was and what it was on, until she explained to me that PLL stands for the TV show "Pretty Little Liars."


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 14, 2014)

CubeSurfer said:


> Just had a moment today when my girlfriend said, "OMG PLL is on tonight!" I was confused why she knew what PLL was and what it was on, until she explained to me that PLL stands for the TV show "Pretty Little Liars."



Haha, I couldn't even figure out what she meant either because obviously, to a speedcuber, "PLL" can only mean one thing.


----------



## CubeSurfer (Jan 14, 2014)

I know right?! Also, you know you're a speedcuber when you let out a victory shout, and your girlfriend walks in and says, "New PB average of five?" True story haha. She puts up with my cubing, therefor she is a keeper!


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 16, 2014)

CubeSurfer said:


> I know right?! Also, you know you're a speedcuber when you let out a victory shout, and your girlfriend walks in and says, "New PB average of five?" True story haha. She puts up with my cubing, therefor she is a keeper!



Awesome, the people who I deal with everyday are so used to my speedcubing now that they don't even bother with the noise.


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 17, 2014)

When you ask yourself witch way turns on the shower sprayer. U or U'.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 23, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> When you ask yourself witch way turns on the shower sprayer. U or U'.


Neither, it's an f'.


----------



## TDM (Jan 23, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Neither, it's an f'.


Mine is S'. F' increases temperature.


----------



## kcl (Jan 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Mine is S'. F' increases temperature.



wat

Mine is F' to turn it on AND control the heat.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 24, 2014)

Same here. F'

Except I can't use my thumb to do it because I haven't lubricated or tensioned it properly.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Jan 24, 2014)

Mine is f' ...


----------



## rj (Feb 1, 2014)

Our shower is AWOL right now, but it was F.


----------



## IQubic (Feb 8, 2014)

My shower is F.
However I know I'm a Speedcuber because of the conversation me and my friend had today.
Me:So, will you be at FMC today?
Friend:What's that?
Me:Sorry, I meant FNM.
FNM stands for Friday Night Magic. It's a thing where lots of people hang out at a game store and play Magic: The Gathering for a while.
FMC is kinda obvious, Fewest Moves Challenge. 



Ninja Storm said:


> You know you're a speedcuber when you need a cube within 10 feet of you, or else you start to have your fingers fidget.


I know this is from page 1 of this thread, but it's kinda relevant to why I speedcube.
I speedcube to have something in my hands that I can fidget.

-IQubic


----------



## penguinz7 (Feb 18, 2014)

When your mom knows how to solve a pyraminx, and also knows many obscure cubing terms.
When you get a time 3 seconds slower than your average and think it's crap.
You ask for nothing but puzzles for Christmas.
Your desktop wallpaper is a cube.
When you are going on a trip the first thing you think of is "What cubes should I bring?"
The majority of your facebook/twitter posts are cubing accomplishments.
You've gotten splinters from cubing.
You have had several dreams about cubing. (Which I would love to describe)


----------



## Note (Mar 29, 2014)

You know you are a speedcuber when you name your son Erno.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 29, 2014)

when you dont freak out about someone solving a rubiks cube


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> when you dont freak out about someone solving a rubiks cube


When you don't freak out about someone solving SUB15.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> When you don't freak out about someone solving SUB15.



when you consider a 30 second solve, very slow.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

when you have no money


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

when you eat your morning bowl of cereal and practice OH at the same time


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

When you think that the acronym DNF originated from the WCA.
When you get kicked out of a library for using a HuanYing. (True story, I was kind of asking for it)
When you're in Chinese class and you know some of those words because you've seen them on cube boxes.
When you close your eyes and pretend to solve a cube blindfolded, even though you don't have a cube.
When you're known as 'the rubik's cube guy' by your classmates.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

When you ask yourself: "Why would i waste money on that when i could buy a cube?"


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

When you have a friend called Wei Long and you laugh.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

> When you get kicked out of a library for using a HuanYing.



Seriously? A HuanYing?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep. I thought I brought my Lunhui, but nope... I cubed anyway.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2014)

lol


----------



## brian724080 (Mar 30, 2014)

Note said:


> You know you are a speedcuber when you name your son Erno.


Are you serious? That's awesome



guysensei1 said:


> When you get kicked out of a library for using a HuanYing. (True story, I was kind of asking for it)


At the library in our school, they used to put on display part of a puzzle collection owned by a former math teacher that passed away. They removed it this year because people weren't really responsible with them. But still, they were pretty much asking for me to speedcube in the library, so that's what happened, and they didn't do anything even when I brought my noisy modded SS 4x4


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> When you think that the acronym DNF originated from the WCA.



I remember the first time seeing DNF outside of cubing scenario lol.


----------



## GLgamer10 (Mar 30, 2014)

You know you're a speedcuber when you practice algs without a cube even in your hand. My friend asked me what I was doing and I was like practicing. He gave me the weirdest look lol


----------



## Note (Jun 22, 2014)

You know you're a speedcuber when you're constantly shouting "OLL!" or "PLL!" while someone is solving a cube with beginner's method. I do that all the time.. XD


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jun 22, 2014)

You know you're a speedcuber when you expect to see a scramble when you look at the clock. Really happened.


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jun 22, 2014)

You know you're a speedcuber when you are offended when someone says: "Omg did he just solve a rubik's cube in like 2 minutes".


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 21, 2014)

You know you're a speedcuber when you need to have a cube wherever you go.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 21, 2014)

When you realise that you hand scrambled into exact same scramble twice in a row.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jul 21, 2014)

When all of your friends think you're really good at math


----------



## TDM (Jul 21, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> When everyone thinks you're really good at math


ftfy


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 21, 2014)

When you create a makeshift Dremel in Pyysics class then attempt to mod your ShengShou 5x5 with it.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 25, 2014)

You know you're a cuber when turn speed is directly correlated to hot girl proximity. 
(Unless it's another cuber, in that case you look dumb)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> girl


What's this? Is it a new type of twisty puzzle? I've been cubing for years and have never seen one of these.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

qqwref said:


> What's this? Is it a new type of twisty puzzle? I've been cubing for years and have never seen one of these.



One of the hardest puzzles to ever exist.

Good ones are very hard to come by.

You've seriously never heard of them?


----------



## supercavitation (Jul 25, 2014)

When you're more excited about a particularly ninja-like speedcuber being in your college class than you are about the fact that a bunch of your friends are in your class.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Jul 25, 2014)

When somebody ask you for what sport you like more and you say "speedcubing"


----------



## ECO Cubes (Mar 6, 2015)

You know you are a speed cuber when your friend says he has a 4x4 and you get disapointed when you find out its a car


----------



## Seanliu (Mar 6, 2015)

This is pretty much the same thing - recommend you go and check it out!


----------

